# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Abortus - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Abortus is de term voor het opzettelijk afbreken van een zwangerschap door medisch ingrijpen. De volledige term is abortus (arte) provocatus. Het woord abortus betekent op zichzelf voortijdige geboorte of miskraam. Daarom heet een miskraam ook wel een spontane abortus.

*De methoden*
Je kunt abortus plegen door middel van een abortuspil, een zuigcurettage of een prostaglandinebehandeling. Daarnaast is er nog de dilatatie- en evacuatietechniek, maar deze methode wordt veel minder vaak toegepast.

De abortuspil bestaat uit twee pillen. De ene pil bevat mifepriston. Dit is een steroïde dat de aanvoer van progesteron in de weg staat. Progesteron is een geslachtshormoon dat tijdens de tweede fase van de menstruatiecyclus en tijdens de zwangerschap geproduceerd wordt door het corpus luteum. Het zorgt ervoor dat de eicel bevrucht kan worden en geeft het de beste mogelijkheden om zich te ontwikkelen als baby. Het is dus nodig omde zwangerschap in stand te houden. Door de pil wordt het embryo losgemaakt van de baarmoederwand. De tweede pil bevat misoprotol. Dit middel wekt weeën op, waardoor de vrouw bevalt van het zwangerschapsproduct. Deze pil wordt 48 uur na de eerste ingenomen.De methoden
Je kunt abortus plegen door middel van een abortuspil, een zuigcurettage of een prostaglandinebehandeling. Daarnaast is er nog de dilatatie- en evacuatietechniek, maar deze methode wordt veel minder vaak toegepast.

De abortuspil bestaat uit twee pillen. De ene pil bevat mifepriston. Dit is een steroïde dat de aanvoer van progesteron in de weg staat. Progesteron is een geslachtshormoon dat tijdens de tweede fase van de menstruatiecyclus en tijdens de zwangerschap geproduceerd wordt door het corpus luteum. Het zorgt ervoor dat de eicel bevrucht kan worden en geeft het de beste mogelijkheden om zich te ontwikkelen als baby. Het is dus nodig omde zwangerschap in stand te houden. Door de pil wordt het embryo losgemaakt van de baarmoederwand. De tweede pil bevat misoprotol. Dit middel wekt weeën op, waardoor de vrouw bevalt van het zwangerschapsproduct. Deze pil wordt 48 uur na de eerste ingenomen.

Bij een abortuspil ontstaat een heftige bloeding en pijn. Het heeft iets weg van een miskraam. De bloeding na het nemen van een abortuspil duurt 7 tot 10 dagen en in 2 tot 5% van de zwangerschappen werkt de abortuspil niet.
Je moet een abortuspil binnen 49 dagen van je zwangerschap, gerekend vanaf de eerste dag van de laatste menstruatie innemen. Dit is inclusief de 5 dagen bedenktijd die in Nederland geldt. De pil is te krijgen in een abortuskliniek en valt onder de Nederlandse abortuswetgeving. Na de behandeling kan de vrouw naar huis.

Bij een zuigcurettage wordt er weefsel uit de baarmoeder gezogen door middel van een buisje dat verbonden staat met een vacuümpomp. Na 13 weken zwangerschap is dit niet meer mogelijk: de foetus is dan te groot om door het buisje te kunnen.

Wanneer een vrouw langer dan 13 weken zwanger is, wordt er meestal een prostaglandinebehandeling toegepast. De arts breekt het vruchtvlies. Het vruchtwater loopt zo weg en de foetus sterft in de baarmoeder. Dan krijgt de vrouw prostaglandine ingespoten. Er worden weeën opgewekt en ze baart een dode foetus. Zij krijgt tijdens deze behandeling valium toegediend, omdat de behandelijk anders te pijnlijk is.

De laatste methode, de dilatatie- en evacuatietechniek, wordt alleen gebruikt wanneer een vrouw al lange tijd zwanger is. In Nederland wordt dit niet toegepast omdat een abortus na 24 weken zwangerschap verboden is. De enige uitzondering op deze wetgeving is wanneer een foetus ernstig ziek is of niet kan overleven. De vrouw wordt bij deze techniek verdoofd en de baarmoederhals verwijd. Met behulp van medische instrumenten trekt de dokter de foetus dan uit de baarmoeder.
De voeten gaan eerst, daarna wordt via de kin met een zuigcurettage de schedelinhoud van de foetus afgezogen. De foetus sterft en zal dan uit de baarmoeder gehaald kunnen worden.

*Risico's*
De risicos die bij een normale bevalling meespelen, zijn veel groter dan de risicos van een abortus. Het grootste risico is de kans op infectie. Ook bestaat, voornamelijk na een late abortus, het risico van langdurig bloedverlies of heftig navloeien. Soms is er daarom een nabehandeling nodig om weefsel weg te zuigen dat achtergebleven is in de baarmoeder. Het gebeurt soms dat bij de behandeling de baarmoeder beschadigd wordt. Dit kan in een ziekenhuis hersteld worden. Bij een overtijdbehandeling loop je het risico dat de bevruchte eicel wordt gemist. Daarom is het niet verstandig in een heel vroeg stadium abortus te ondergaan.

_Bron:www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------

